# What do you call a collection of 4 - 5 tracks?



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2022)

What would be the most appropriate name for a chronological related collection of 4 - 5 pieces of music? So like an album, only shorter. 1 - 4 minutes playing time per track. Is this an EP? Is it genre dependent?


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 1, 2022)

Mini-album. EP. Small selection of hors d'oeuvres.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2022)

Just asking because I never came across the term "EP" in orchestral context


----------



## gamma-ut (Sep 1, 2022)

For orchestral, "suite" is an option.

You didn't mention orchestral in the OP.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2022)

gamma-ut said:


> For orchestral, "suite" is an option.
> 
> You didn't mention orchestral in the OP.


Well in fact it's gonna be a 50/50 electronic orchestral mix so this makes it a little more confusing


----------



## Spid (Sep 1, 2022)

I’m no expert, but if it’s not fully classical/orchestral, I would tend to think that EP would work… 
My 2¢


----------



## CGR (Sep 1, 2022)

EP (Extended Play) sounds like the best fit.


----------



## AudioLoco (Sep 1, 2022)

EP


----------



## PedroPH (Sep 1, 2022)

Well, if its orchestral or hybrid with important orchestral elements, you could get away with calling it a symphony.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2022)

Thanks for your input everyone. I will most likely go with EP


----------



## GtrString (Sep 1, 2022)

The technical term with a distributor would be an EP, even 2 tracks is more than a single, so the next tier is EP (Extended Play). How much an Album is, is more difficult.

What you want to call it is a different story, as you can call it a story, a collection, a sequel of 5, 4 frogs and a nutmeg ect. With that you can be as creative as you want.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Sep 1, 2022)

GtrString said:


> How much an Album is, is more difficult.


From Wikipedia I remember an album has to have 5 or more tracks and / or a playtime of 23mins+ to be called like that. That's pretty much all I know. However I have seen EPs with more than 5 tracks that weren't sold as an album as well


----------



## Denkii (Sep 1, 2022)

EP (without reading anything in the thread)


----------



## OHjorth (Sep 2, 2022)

In Britain: “A murder of tracks”
Everywhere else: “EP”


----------



## bdr (Sep 3, 2022)

Album-ette


----------

